# Can you find any faults in this cage before I purchase it?



## Velcro1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homes-for ... B001NJ0DPY

Velcro has been living in a cage that I made for him but it has become gross and smelly and I want to get him out of it. I was looking for cages online and I found this one. I like it because it has a washable bottom and it is a good size. I am just concerned that I am overlooking something that could be dangerous to him such as the spacing of the holes etc. Also, would you recommend getting the top for it?

Thanks and I am sorry if this question has been asked before.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The walls of the pan insert are way too low, so you would definitely want the lid to keep your hedgie from climbing right out, or you'd want to modify the cage yourself (by using coroplast or something to build your own interior walls). Personally, I'm not a fan of wire sided cages if you don't take the proper precautions by making sure the sturdy interior wall is high enough to keep your hog from climbing out. Plus I'm sure you realize what could happen if your hog decided to climb & fell from 8-12" up.

Honestly, for about the same price, you could build a C&C cage with 10" high walls. C&Cs are easy to clean and can be personalized the way YOU want them to be (as far as shape and size). Some people complain that it's harder to hold heat in if you use a C&C, but if you make the coroplast walls higher than the recommended 8" tall (which is kind of nice as far as peace of mind anyway) and use something to cover the top... problem solved.  Just my opinion. I've been using a C&C for a while now and I doubt I will ever switch!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

& second the vote for a C&C cage, which is what I use. I have a sheet of coroplast running across the bottom of the cage & then up the sides. Really simple to wipe it down with some vinegar & water for cleaning


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

This cage will fall apart the second you sneeze on it. My friend's had it in college for their guinea pig and it was a disaster.


----------



## Velcro1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice. I was concerned about this cage which is why I held off on buying it. A C&C cage sounds good but I am not sure how many grids etc to buy. I will check out the other threads and see if they say anything.

Thanks again! Hopefully I can figure something out in time for his first birthday!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Velcro1234 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. I was concerned about this cage which is why I held off on buying it. A C&C cage sounds good but I am not sure how many grids etc to buy. I will check out the other threads and see if they say anything.
> 
> Thanks again! Hopefully I can figure something out in time for his first birthday!


One box of grids will be fine.


----------



## Velcro1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks! I saw that other people used more but it seems like they used it for storage etc. I am glad I don't have to spend that much 

Thank you again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i have this cage and i personally like it as long as you dont have any other animal that could get to your hedgehog and dont plan on moving it all the time its not a bad cage. I mostly like it because its huge and relatively cheap its 8 square feet which is a good amount of space for a hedgehog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

ashh51191 said:


> i have this cage and i personally like it as long as you dont have any other animal that could get to your hedgehog and dont plan on moving it all the time its not a bad cage. I mostly like it because its huge and relatively cheap its 8 square feet which is a good amount of space for a hedgehog.


even if you dont have another animal some hedgehogs climb and will escape.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i guess that's true I've never thought of that I guess its good my girls have been content in their cages


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

some do and some dont, problem is that they can and since they are active at night when you are sleeping the chance are if they decide to escape youll most likley be sleeping when they do. theres also the risk that if they do climb that they will fall and hurt themselves. 

of my 3 sketch is the only one whose tryed to climb her cage. the others seem to have to desire to leave there cages my son even opened the front door on quillos cage first 2 weeks i had her and it was open all night and she didnt come out.


----------

